# Does anybody "wrap" their hunting vehicle?



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I've decided that it makes much more sense to buy an older Jeep instead of a Ranger or Mule. The problem is that most of the jeeps I'm finding have been restored to some extent and have nice paint jobs. I'm not willing to drive them into the brush. Is there such a thing as a wrap that would protect against some light brush? How long do they last? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

same people that do advertisement wraps I'm sure could easily come up with a camo or easily a flat green or color of your choice


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah they make camo wrap kits specifically for jeeps. But they won't protect the paint completely. They are just vinyl and will scrape off on a limb and the paint could get damaged.


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah, when I bought mine it had a nice new shiny black paint job. I bought that brush country camo wrap and covered it myself. Its been on for 5 years now. I think it has protected the paint pretty well. It doesn't have any tears. its tougher than I thought it would be.
It has faded though


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

how much was that sparky?


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

the place i used to have all my extras done on my truck ie bed liner and bumpers and stuff had Line-x several Jeeps and even a full size dodge for somebody around the King Ranch 10 yrs ago or so. they would ask for the vehicles to be pretty well stripped down before you brought it to them, like all seats pulled out stuff like that. I know my boss was able to buy a kit that come with everything to either roll or spray bedliner material on his deer lease truck.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I camo'ed my 2005 Tahoe.. Lifted with Custom Quail Seasts, Rhino Lined Inside.. The camo wrap does great to keep the thorns from tearing your ride up.. I have taken it to south texas and driven through cactus and mesquite and all over west texas and the scrub oak on our place.. still looks good...





​


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Cheapest place I could find for 3M vinyl was Camo4U. Covered our airboat a while back and have been pretty happy with it. Seems to be holding up pretty well to UV since it sits out in the open most of the year. Its a pain in the a** trying to keep the bubbles out while applying it though.

http://www.camo4u.com/patternmossy.htm


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

The only problem will come when you try to remove the wrap from the paint....my experience was that the vehicle needed to be repainted after the warp was removed since the wrap had messed up the paint.. can't win for loosing....my suggestion...If it is to be used for hunting....USE IT...don't abuse it ,but go ahead and use it and don't worry about a few scratches...we carry an ax and a couple of machete's in the back of the mule and when we find an overhanging scratch maker...cut it off...takes a while to clear out all the roads but it's worth it ...


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Not sure on price but here is the best option. Have them Line-x the whole thing. Line-x is far and away the best stuff out there compared to other cheaper liners. And they can color match any color you want with UV protection so it won't fade or dull.


----------



## 3wayfish (Sep 7, 2011)

Slimshady said:


> Cheapest place I could find for 3M vinyl was Camo4U. Covered our airboat a while back and have been pretty happy with it. Seems to be holding up pretty well to UV since it sits out in the open most of the year. Its a pain in the a** trying to keep the bubbles out while applying it though.
> 
> http://www.camo4u.com/patternmossy.htm


AWESOME..... Love it....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

bmc4041 said:


> Not sure on price but here is the best option. Have them Line-x the whole thing. Line-x is far and away the best stuff out there compared to other cheaper liners. And they can color match any color you want with UV protection so it won't fade or dull.


We have a WINNER!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*yes.. sort of*

Hey I wrapped my 2012 F250 4X4 when it was only 3 days old..... I wrapped it in 2 part epoxy bedliner... does that count? lol
My wife thought I was nutz but after the first trip to the ranch she was convinced... not a single scratch on it. 
My last ruck looked pretty rough after it's first trip, 28K acres so no way to keep the roads trimmed back.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

dabossgonzo said:


> Hey I wrapped my 2012 F250 4X4 when it was only 3 days old..... I wrapped it in 2 part epoxy bedliner... does that count? lol
> My wife thought I was nutz but after the first trip to the ranch she was convinced... not a single scratch on it.
> My last ruck looked pretty rough after it's first trip, 28K acres so no way to keep the roads trimmed back.


That's nutty brah


----------



## 3shades (Aug 7, 2014)

Slimshady said:


> Cheapest place I could find for 3M vinyl was Camo4U. Covered our airboat a while back and have been pretty happy with it. Seems to be holding up pretty well to UV since it sits out in the open most of the year. Its a pain in the a** trying to keep the bubbles out while applying it though.
> 
> http://www.camo4u.com/patternmossy.htm


Awesome link - thanks for sharing...


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Could try Plastidip as an option, i know of people that have used Plastidip to coat their whole FJ Cruiser and it holds up pretty good. And it does peel off when you want it to. Might be an option to research...


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Just drive it. It will become unrestored soon enough.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It' doesn't hurt as much after the first scratch.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am sure he has it figured out by now, this post is 3 years old..


----------



## GoGetEM (Apr 10, 2014)

thats funny


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

I wrapped my Willys jeep about six years ago. I'm very happy with how well it's held up!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Place ?*

Is there anywhere in West Hoston that does this work ?


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

Bayduck said:


> Is there anywhere in West Hoston that does this work ?


Chameleon wraps


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BGrein said:


> I wrapped my Willys jeep about six years ago. I'm very happy with how well it's held up!


Wrapping your Willy is just part of being a responsible person.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> I am sure he has it figured out by now, this post is 3 years old..


Funny necrobump. I wound up buying a 2004 TJ instead of a restored CJ. Scratches on it don't hurt at all.


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

Www.undergroundgrfx.com. (Shameless family plug)


----------

